# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Bio-Inspired and Medical Robotics Lab, Ben Gurion University of the Negev, Beersheba, Israel

## Airicist

youtube.com/@zarrouklab5678

Head - David Zarrouk

Projects:

Flying STAR robot, hybrid flying crawling quadcopter robot

Rising STAR, miniautre highly reconfigurable robot

SAW, Single-Actuator Wave, bioinspired robot

----------


## Airicist

Minimally actuated reconfigurable continuous track robot

Jan 24, 2020




> This video present a minimally actuated continuous track robot. The track robot can change its shape while actuated using 2 motors only (3 motors in the current design). The robot can climb over obstacles  and pass over objects without touching them. 
> the robot can be used for search and rescue applications, agriculture, pipe inspection, industrial maintenance and others. 
> Developed at the Bio-Inspired and Medical Robotics Lab. at the Ben Gurion University of the Negev by Tal Kislasi and David Zarrouk. 
> Appears on IEEE Robotics and Automation Letters.

----------


## Airicist

RSAW, is a robot actuated with wave producing mechanisms

May 11, 2020




> RSAW is designed for crawling over a variety of challenging surfaces and climbing on top of obstacles. It can reach a speed of up to 20 cm/s. The robot is developed at the Bio-inspired and Medical Robotics Lab. at the Ben Gurion University of the Negev. 
> 
> "RSAW, A Highly Reconfigurable Wave Robot: Analysis, Design, and Experiments". IEEE Robotics and Automation Letters, 2019. 
> By D. Shachaf, O. Inbar, and D. Zarrouk

----------

